
Students who take notes by hand outperform students who type - claywm
http://www.wsj.com/articles/can-handwriting-make-you-smarter-1459784659
======
nunez
Yes. I learned a while ago that the foolproof way to study is to:

1\. Write the notes down during lecture or while studying from the book,

2\. Type and paraphrase the notes that you just wrote, and

3\. Write (and paraphrase again) the notes that you just typed.

It had something to do with moving short term memory into long-term. Not sure
how true that is, but this method has definitely worked for me!

------
WalterSear
So many confounds...

